# VR6 BASE MAP!!!!!



## BIGboySTARK (Feb 27, 2008)

i just received my megasquirt MSII in the mail and am gettin ready to do the install. now all i need is the stock map from my 12v vr6 so i can go off of that. i am at zero right now and figure it would be easier if i knew the base fuel and ignition number.
if you can help me out i would great appreciate that.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: VR6 BASE MAP!!!!! (BIGboySTARK)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4261092


----------

